
Why every team member should know the key product metrics - GoPractice
https://gopractice.io/blog/know-the-key-product-metrics/
======
GoPractice
We often think having an analytics tool is enough to keep an eye out on our
product’s performance. But in reality, it is important for team members to
know the approximate value of the key metrics of their product without looking
at any dashboard. In my latest essay I discuss why this is important, and how
you can make sure your team is informed with your latest stats

